# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Avast Internet Security 7.0.1407 файл лицензии до 16 декабря 2012г.

## PROFISOFT

Файл лицензии на Avast 7 версии до 16 декабря 2012г.

_
скриншот:_




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Скачать файл лицензии с: Letitbit

Скачать Avast Internet Security 7.0.1407 с: Turbobit

Скачать утилиту для полного удаления антивируса Avast с: Turbobit
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_В этом посту я буду обновлять антивирус переодически, так что он всегда будет с новыми базами..._

Как установить файл лицензии:
1.Скачайте антивирус (распакуйте и установите)
2.Скачайте файл лицензии (распакуйте)
3.Перезагрузите ПК.
4.Кликните двойным щелчком по файлу лицензии левой клавишей мыши и нажмите "Да"
**Вот и все, ваш ПК готов к работе (;
*
________________________________________*

Спасибо нам не надо ---->  лучше отблагодарите нас чужой монетой

----------

Alex84 (15.03.2012), magdalena (28.03.2012), MiZZi (14.08.2012), mr.omon (22.03.2012), sirRaster (07.06.2012), steam1807 (07.06.2012), vitalich1100 (25.08.2012), ТроллФэйс (05.04.2012)

----------


## PROFISOFT

Файл лицензии на Avast 7 версии до 16 декабря 2012г. ЛИЦЕНЗИЯ ЗАБЛОКИРОВАНА :rtfm:


ОБНОВЛЕНО: Файл лицензии на Avast 7 версии до 19 ИЮНЯ 2012г. качаем :gamer:



-----------------------------------------------------------

Скачать файл лицензии с: Letitbit

Скачать Avast Internet Security с: Turbobit 

Скачать утилиту для полного удаления Avast с: Turbobit

-------------------------------------------------------------------

_Этот пост будет переодически обновляться, так что сам антивирус будет всегда со свежими базами..._

Как установить файл лицензии:
1.Скачайте антивирус (распакуйте и установите)
2.Скачайте файл лицензии (распакуйте)
3.Перезагрузите ПК.
4.Кликните двойным щелчком по файлу лицензии левой клавишей мыши и нажмите "Да".
**Вот и все, ваш ПК готов к работе  :good:
___________________________________

Спасибо нам не надо ---->  _ лучше отблагодарите нас чужой монетой_

----------

alexis14041978 (18.04.2012), han_51 (18.03.2012), kosta161 (07.04.2012), many70 (24.03.2012), mr.omon (22.03.2012), sirRaster (07.06.2012)

----------


## PROFISOFT

*Для активации антивируса переходите в эту ветку:* Клац
Ключи которые находятся выше - нерабочие.

----------


## PROFISOFT

*О*бновлен ключ от ZeNix, до 14 марта 2050г. были исправлены все ошибки и недочеты:



Способ установки
1. Скачать лицензию.
2. Кликнуть двойным щелчком левой клавиши мыши.
3. Нажать "Да"
4. Можно пользоваться.
----------------------------
Скачать :)

----------

